# 2008 Megane 2 Renault Install ( from France :)



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello,
( image clickable pour zoomation )












Doors :


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

*In da Car*
 

EDIT : Doors Version 3 !


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

Tweeters :








 

  .

Seat-Box :

 
fini :


Sky is no good so I paint the doors :


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

And change the back :










After that I change the FP2.150 for a Focal Dual Monitor just the woofers in the doors ! 









And start to put Vibro under my seat :


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

*RACK *First idea :









avec le stock de bois :




































Last year with Old-School-Box , PPi Phase-shift 221 and PPi FRX322









Today with Zapco DSP-6 and Dual Monitor


----------



## Meriadeck78 (May 3, 2010)

Nice install !! Are those brushed amp are a special edition ? Love the look !

How you like those vibrating devices ? :surprised: :laugh:

@+


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

beau travail

wondering about those shaker too, are they spinner type or actually reproducing the same movement as a linear transducer?


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you 

The Focal are brushed by me, with a grinder first and with paper 

About shaker, it's like a speaker, but instead of membrane it's a weight.
mine work good beetwin 50 and 120 hz

I like when volume is light ( like in town for be discret )
The bass is easy to understand because all the back  is moving , time alignement with others speaker is important to be natural
That make move with impact in the seat like the subwoofer is lounder 
At lounder volume ( 110 dB ) the beat is SSoooOO good


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi neighbor!

Nice gear and work going on here!

greetings from Belgium (but when I cross the street, I'm in France)
Isabelle


----------



## totof313 (Dec 9, 2009)

Vous zici


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice install, good to see some more European's on here

I'm just over la manche in the UK-envying your food and weather

I'll play devil's advocate-why no Focal drivers?


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Hot!!! the use if smaller subs and body shakers is interesting... has me thinking.
I have a large 18" sub at the back and when it goes low it can drag the stage back, perhaps I could fade out the sub and run a pair of these shakers instead.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, encore un francais ici! 

Syd, stop that. Every thread I look and want to post something, I find you above me.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

n_olympios said:


> Syd, stop that. Every thread I look and want to post something, I find you above me.


 isn't syd supposed to be the guy, ''down undah?''


Laurent>>>what about pictures of your ride,mate. [ca prends des photos de ta ''caisse'']


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

amitaF said:


> what about pictures of your ride,mate. [ca prends des photos de ta ''caisse'']


If that refers to me, nothing new has happened.  My installer is on vacation and I'm anything but that, working long hours every day.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i was reffering to the o-p, since the megane is not seen in n-america

but i'm a regular lurker on your build thread


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Well doh.


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you :blush:

There is a lot of neighbour ( see from here  )
I don't have habit to post pictures of my car that why there isn't ( paranoia ! ).

But I have found one for the moment.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

n_olympios said:


> Syd, stop that. Every thread I look and want to post something, I find you above me.





amitaF said:


> isn't syd supposed to be the guy, ''down undah?''


, its the whole ahead of time thing... indeed downunda, but ahead in time... i don't know.


----------



## Freijojo (Dec 2, 2009)

Na mais keski nous fou la chuila ?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Freijojo said:


> Na mais keski nous fou la chuila ?


Qu'est que signifie ce charabia? :laugh:


----------



## totof313 (Dec 9, 2009)

Freijojo said:


> Na mais keski nous fou la chuila ?


Et toi, t'as pas des cales a dessiner ???

File !!!!


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

arétédipourirmontopic  dailleurs oukysontlesvotres ? hein ?


----------



## totof313 (Dec 9, 2009)

là : http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-1998-peugeot-406-coup%E9-install-france.html


----------



## Freijojo (Dec 2, 2009)

Moiyenapas faire, moiyenarien a montrer !  de l'Xplod qui ca intéresse ici ?:surprised:
Et pour mes cales pas le temps


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

there is a lot of modifications since a year 

I've changed amps for esoteric audio usa : EAU7300 & E7056 
I' ve a second ZApco DSP6
Change the subs for SB-Acoustic SB23NRX

Change the Head unit for Alpine 79990 :laugh:

The skaï is no good so I finally finish with peinting :

 

I glue some gymnastique come from decathlon for back traitement )
works good


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

Medium in seat-box and tweeters
SB-Acoustic SB12 & SB29RDNC



 

   

fini :


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

*
Tweeters :*


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

*LES VIBREURS :*









I *just* put two for the drivers !!!! 


























*Nouveau Rack pour nouveau HPS et nouveau amplis
*









[/url]

It' little


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

Maquette , not really realistic of faucon millénium © Lucas :


 
 

*Qtc = 0.8 *


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

With this rack, I want to desolidarize amps and sub-box

 

:arrow: S'pas trop tôt :
 

The finish is like ther is absolutely NOTHING, and I like that !!!


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

Et finalement un Alpine 7990 , alias mister _F#1 Status _: ig: 
Now I must integrate the DRC .... next year :laugh:


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

Some Bonus Pictures :

I finally changed the power line for seldering ( welding ? ) cable !!! ( thank you Neoprene for this idea ) , because it's finer but instead 25 ² it's 50 mm² Cu  And it's also less expensive !

You can also see on the picture , I have remade the Mass cable to battery :

 

Finish I can ever use my car for removals !!! and all day use.



Yes it's work : :blush:



And finally for fine EQ tune :


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Beau travail!


----------



## Søndergaard (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice work!

I'm doing A Megane II too, the doors are a complete nightmare. I have a different approach to the baffels though.


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks !



Søndergaard said:


> the doors are a complete nightmare.


Yes, megane2 :mean:
I have a idea for baffels but i don't have motivation


----------



## Søndergaard (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you willing to share yor ideas  

I will take some pictures of mine when I'm a bit further.
I have moved the window regulator motor, and sealed the door with MDF af fibreglass. Still needs a lot of work before I'm satisfied.


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

Søndergaard said:


> I have moved the window regulator motor,


yes it's the only solution, but i'm afraid to do it, so i'm waiting for pictures


----------



## Søndergaard (Sep 30, 2010)

I took it apart today, to do some more work, and some more thinking
As you can see my baffels need tons of work and damping, and I can't figure out how to close the holes marked by the yellow arrows, and still be able to hang the door card on. Any ideas? 
Of course it can hang in the upper window list and the lower screws, but that wont create a nice tight fit overall.

I've made some brackets to hold the motor, some electrical wires needs to be extended and some shortened. 

A lot of plastik inside the doorchard have to be removed also.


----------



## Laurent-r (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice work !


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh la! Votre travail est magnificent, monsieur! Et j'adore la hautre-parleurs sous les sieges, bon idee! Tres cool. C'est bon qu'il y a francais ici. Est la voiture difficile a faire votre travail?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Not bad, miller!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Heh, that's good. My francais is a bit off since I took a semester away from studying it, but I think I could carry out a discussion with a three-year-old without too much trouble. Maybe...? Or maybe it's back to the drawing board for me...


----------



## Megane Ro (8 mo ago)

Someone can give me The Code for display LCD for high series odometer








? Megane 2


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Megane Ro said:


> Someone can give me The Code for display LCD for high series odometer
> View attachment 334937
> 
> ? Megane 2


This is a car audio site not a car repair site 🙈


----------

